# Anyone else using lwc?



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm 26 and been tcc for 6 years.  we have had 4 iui's and 1 ivf.  

just wonder if anyone else is using LWC swansea?  I'm not sure what to do next as i have had my one and only free go on the NHS  

I'm also feeling quite lonely at the mo 

anyone else in a similar situation.

 Emma lily


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I have had 2 cycles in LWC Cardiff with my EC and ET in Swansea. The staff in both sites are really friendly and DrM the consultant is friendly. I got a BFP both cycles (sadly m/ced after the first) despite being a fair bit older than you which at the end of the day is all that counts. 
Good luck with whatever you decide
Janet


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya, I had my iuis at Lwc swansea- The staff are fab over there!!!!!!!!! I had bfn on 1st cycle but bfp on my second and Im 15 weeks pregnant with triplets.
You wont find a better clinic than this one and the staff that treat you all with great respect and give you PMA. 
All the best.


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi emma lily

So sorry to hear you got a BFN   . I too am at LWC and agree the staff are wonderful. We didn't meet the criteria for NHS funding in gloucestershire, so decided to egg share (hence why we are at LWC!!). Have you considered egg share as an option? you are certainly young enough to be accepted, obviously there are other criteria and loads of blood tests too, but it gave us a chance at IVF when there is no way we would have been able to afford it.

There is a lovely LWC swansea thread on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.60 , pop over and join us. You will get lots of support from the other girls. IVF is such a emotional rollercoaster and very lonely at times.

Hi kelz hope you and those babas are well!!

Best wishes moocat xx


----------

